# How quickly do food allergies/intolerances show up?



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, it could have taken that long. 

Allergies are tricky - you can have an allergic reaction to a food you've never eaten before, or it can take 35 years of eating something to become a problem.


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

This applies to me, not my dog, but I was taking a daily antibiotic for years. One day I took it and ended up in the ER. I had managed to develope an allergy to the antibiotic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes, allergies are so weird and random. It appears Archie needs to steer clear of chicken and/or turkey. But you're right...not proof positive. It could be a coincidence and it was something else. Hard to say with that one incident. 

My b.i.l touched some woman's fur coat one time, admiring it and because outrageously allergic. His eyes swelled closed, he got hives, puffy, itchy...just a severe allergic reaction. Some years later, he touched a fur coat again (don't know if it was the same one) and nothing whatsoever happened. I'll need to ask him sometime... A) why would he risk touching a fur coat again. And B) what kind of fur was it. Maybe he was allergic to one kind of animal fur, but not the other. Anyhow, that was kind of weird. 

Thekarens...that was scary for you, huh. Gee wiz! I guess it can go both ways. Allergies are indeed a grab bag of possibilities, aren't they. I use to be allergic to cats, then that eased up and I am only very mildly now...like if I touch a cat and touch my eyes, they'll get itchy. But it was way worse when I was a kid...I didn't even have to see a cat, just be in the house where one lived and I got hives. I was allergic to my horse when I was a kid...not too bad though and those things got better as I got older and barely affected me. 

Well, you could feed Archie the chicken/turkey again and see if it happens again or just go with your gut and not mess with it. Poor fella. You're probably right that it was that food. Hope he continues to be comfortable.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

He's had treats with chicken in them and never had a problem, but he's never eaten anything with turkey in it, at least that I know of. And the top 4 ingredients were all some form of turkey. So maybe that's it...

I gave him his flea medicine last weekend as well because I knew it had been over a month and he's been exposed to fleas before. So that could be it as well. Plus it's getting dry and pollen-y around here.

Oh well. I'll just avoid turkey for now and hope it doesn't come back. I was just surprised that he reacted after a few days instead of immediately. But you guys are right, allergies are weird and that could be very possible.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you want to know for sure what Archie is sensitive to you could do a NutriScan. Turkey is a big no for all of my dogs by NutriScan.

As to allergies, it is possible to become sensitized to anything at any time in one's life (even after a long time as happened to thekarens). It may take a number of exposures or just one to trigger an atopic response. The allergy may be mild (itchy skin/hives) or may be fatal (anaphylaxis). I think it is best to know for sure what one is allergic to and to be sure to avoid it.


----------

